
Ask HN: Accesing a vitual machine thorugh web browser? - Itzcoatl
Hi there,<p>Would you recommend AWS over MS Azure to setup a virtual machine for academic purposes? Or any other tool you may know specially if it is cheap. In order to spend some death-time learning something.<p>Also, do you know any web based ssh tool (reliable in terms of privacy) to access the above mentioned virtual machine Or any other tool for this matter?<p>Thanks.<p>P.S. I can&#x27;t install any software on my machine without the whole IT Staff being involved and lots of bureaucracy.
======
safeharbourio
Cloud providers will provide a console based access in the browser (not sure
about AWS, but GCE and other smaller guys do, like DO, Linode, Vultr that i
know of). Alternatives include 1\.
[https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne](https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne), will
need local install, pip should be fine.

------
mschuster91
Hi,

I'd recommend a bog standard VPS from any provider you can get - AWS and Azure
are flexible but they do require some time until you understand everything.

SSH cannot usually be done over the web, at least I wouldn't trust anyone with
my SSH keys... PuTTY SSH client can be run without installing it.

------
Itzcoatl
Thanks a lot for your answers guys. I'll be using the things you mentioned.
(y)

